# Dust collector for fine dust only



## Andy45 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi!

I’m getting a dust collector/extractor for my belt sander. I’ve learned that there are two main types HVLP and LVHP collectors. What is the best type of dust collector for collecting fine dust at the source?

I’ve already have a ambient dust collector mounted in my ceiling.

The belt sander has a narrow 2in port now but I can modify the belt sander to accommodate 4in if necessary using this idea: http://tips.woodmagazine.com/safety...uering-the-final-frontier-of-dust-collection/

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*belt sander, as in hand held?*

If it's a hand held belt sander, then you can use a Dust Deputy or equivalent, and a good (quiet) shop vac... HVLV high velocity, low volume.

I recommend the Rigid line of shop vacs, they are the most quiet I've found.

If you meant "drum sander" then that's a different issue.


----------



## Andy45 (Oct 5, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> If it's a hand held belt sander, then you can use a Dust Deputy or equivalent, and a good (quiet) shop vac... HVLV high velocity, low volume.
> 
> I recommend the Rigid line of shop vacs, they are the most quiet I've found.
> 
> If you meant "drum sander" then that's a different issue.


Thank you!

It's a stationary belt sander similar to Harbour Freight 4 in. x 36 in. belt and disc sander


----------



## Andy45 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm a totally newbie and I need advice, I have noe clue what I really need. I reckon the air flow is needed for my small belt/disc sander?

Is a 1 hp dust collector enough or should I go with a 2 hp dust collector? - with 1 micron canister filter


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andy45 said:


> I'm a totally newbie and I need advice, I have noe clue what I really need. I reckon the air flow is needed for my small belt/disc sander?
> 
> Is a 1 hp dust collector enough or should I go with a 2 hp dust collector? - with 1 micron canister filter


1 hp is plenty of HP for your 4 x 36 belt sander. I use a Jet DC-1100 (LVHP) 1.5 hp on my belt sander. I use to use a shop vac (HVLP) on my sander. 

A LVHP or a HVLP will work equally well with a 4 x 36 belt sander for collecting the sanding dust.

The 1 micron canister is a good choice for sanding dust. There are also good bags available, but they usually don't come with the dust collector (DC).

Here are some of the pros and cons:

1. Generally speaking, the DC is going to do a better job of collecting the sanding dust than the ShopVac
2. The DC is going to cost more money
3. The DC is going to take up more space
4. The DC will only function as a DC. The shop vac can be used to clean with.

If you are thinking of purchasing a Dust Collector (DC), then you want to make sure that you size it according to the all the tools that you are planning on using with the DC in the future. 

I have a 1.5hp Jet DC-1100 for use with my 18" bandsaw, 5hp cabinet table saw, 20" surface planer and 12" jointer. When I purchased the DC in 2009, I only had a small bench top table saw and a drill press. I was planning on adding the rest of the tools later. The DC was sized for the later equipment, so that I would not have to purchase a larger DC.

Please make sure you post any questions that you have about woodworking on this forum. The members that participate on this forum have a lot of accumulated knowledge that they like to share.....

Eric


----------



## TinmanCarving (Jul 6, 2015)

I just read all of the writings of Bill Pentz concerning dust collection on his web page. It is a long read and I had to break it up into sections over a couple of days.

http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

Rob


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

TinmanCarving said:


> I just read all of the writings of Bill Pentz concerning dust collection on his web page. It is a long read and I had to break it up into sections over a couple of days.
> 
> http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
> 
> Rob


By all means, I encourage people to read Bill's writings. But don't believe that everything on those web pages applies to everyone. Make sure that you read the pages that describe how sick Bill really is. Please make a note that there is no direct correlation between Bill's current condition and woodworking. Just because he did woodworking for years, does not mean that his condition was caused be woodworking. Bill describes replacing his carpet with tile inside his house to get rid of the particles that were causing him problems (http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/air_cleaner.cfm. By the way, I really like the air cleaner he has on the page. I will eventually build one for my shop.)

Don't get me wrong, I am NOT belittling Bill's condition. It is a serious condition for Bill. It is very similar to people that are allergic to dogs and cats. My wife can not be around cats or dogs for more than a couple of minutes before her breathing is affected. I am fine with cats and dogs. Some people have bad reactions to bee stings, or wasps, or eating gluten. It doesn't mean everyone has a problem with gluten or wasps or bees.

Yes, Bill has a severe condition that is exasperated by woodworking dust as well as many other sources of dust particles, including his family, friends, pets and carpet. 

Should every woodworker take precautions to prevent respiratory problems in the future? Yes! Here are some options to consider:

1. Use hand tools that don't generate particles that contaminate the air and your respiratory track.

2. Collect the particles as close to the source as you can get with the proper filtration equipment.

3. Wear a mask that blocks the particles from entering your respiratory track.

4. Work in an area that is well ventilated by mother nature (wind or breeze) or artificially with air filtration units.

5. Monitor the particle count using a Dylos particle counter or some other type of particle counter.

6. Pay attention to your body. Some saw dust will produce an allergic reaction through the skin. Brazillian walnut and some cedars makes my skin itch. So, I wear a long sleeve shirt and a dust mask when I work with these woods.

Above all, remember that woodworking can be a very safe and satisfying hobby when you make it so. Woodworking is only as safe as YOU make it.

I belong to a Guild of Woodworkers that has over 600 members. Part of belonging to the guild gets me access to member's workshops. Over the last year, I have visited over 12 different woodworking shops, including the Guilds shop itself. Only one of those shops had the table saw anti-kick back safety feature on the tables saws! Over half of the saws were SawStop brand saws! What is the number one emergency room visit caused by a table saw? Here is a hint: it is NOT cut off fingers!!! It is kick back!!! 

Don't get me wrong, Saw Stop makes a very nice table saw. But what I don't understand is why a Saw Stop table saw owner would remove the safety feature that will prevent the number one table saw injury from happening. When I asked each owner, why the anti-kick back paws were not installed, I got all kinds of "excuses" from: "the paws mark the wood" to "what are anti-kick back paws?". 

In my shop, the only time the anti-kick back paws are NOT installed is when I am doing non-through cuts like dados and grooves. Why risk getting injured by removing a great safety feature?

Work safe and enjoy woodworking!

Eric


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a old Craftsman 6" belt sander like the one in your picture and it came with a hook like the one pictured only has a 2" port and works pretty good connected to my 2Hp HF DC through my piping in the shop. I have been thinking about modding the collection point to 3" or 4" using the PVC pipe, not sure if that would make any difference or not.


----------

